# Recommendation for D loop pliers (tool)



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

The Easton Elite Multi-Pliers seem to have great reviews.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Needle nose pliers


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

bowtech2006 said:


> Needle nose pliers


What he said i bet you already got em! All ive ever used.


----------



## BobG88 (Mar 12, 2015)

btvabowhunter said:


> The Easton Elite Multi-Pliers seem to have great reviews.


If yore willing to spend the $$, I agree these are the very best.

I used needle-nose pliers for many years, and they'll do the job; however, the Easton pliers make the process so much easier and accurate - highly recommended.

Bob Gash 
Lebanon, TN


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Outer Limit Stretch D - loop Pliers .. Seem to work well in THEIR video... Just wonder how durable they are..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s371WqqVIuc


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

I like the viper dloop players the best. Easy to use and gives a great stretch 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

I have the Outer Limit and really like them. Yes, they cost more than a pair of needle nose pliers but I used those for a while and I'll take the Outer Limits


----------



## ouluckydogu (Dec 10, 2014)

Viper


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Viper

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Easton Elite Multi Pliers


----------

